# I have no clue what I should do.



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

redacted


----------



## Debbie Roxs (Dec 30, 2011)

Only a month ago? You need some time to yourself. I've heard that you are suppose to wait 2 years until you get into a serious relationship. 
Still go ahead and start a friendship with him and many others so you will not be sitting home. Groups are best like a photography class and book discussions so you can make friends in a non-threatening situation. Meet other guys and girlfriends.


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

redacted


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Applelemon....If you are still there!!.... I know you are recently divorced etc, but that does not = no male friends!

Ask him out...ask him if he'd like to go hiking with you...see how it goes. 
Lots of 'couples' start out as 'just friends'....over time (maybe 2+ years!) they grow closer and slowly find themselves falling in love etc.

Whatever the circs of your divorce were, we are all entitled to happiness...this person may (MAY) turn out to be your soul mate...but you won't find out unless you go on a hike with him!
Good luck!


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

redacted


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Apple - go with your heart....by all means take it easy, slowly and be cautious.

You marriage ended for a reason...no divorce is painfree, but life goes on. Learn from your experiences!

Clearly this chap likes your company (Call me = I'd like to hear from/see you again!) and you like his. Please don't deliberately hold back...move forwards, albeit cautiously....like I said, you never know, but this guy could be THE one for you!


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

redacted


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What doe syour womanly intution say? Cause in my experience, it's almost never wrong.


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

redacted


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

applelemon said:


> Thanks, this really makes me feel better.
> I'm just torn between my "womanly intuition" and failed love relationship past with this guy.
> I think I'll try to bump it up this weekend, and really try and get into his head. Not literally of course


What is the rush?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

applelemon said:


> It says " he likes you too"... But I had a situation where my intuition was wrong when I was a tadpole of 19 :scratchhead:



And how old are you now?

And like Tall said: what's the rush? You just got divorced.


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

redacted


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well just make sure you don't put all your eggs in one basket. After being married, no doubt you missed out on a lot of things so don't tie yourself down or only get in the mindset of ONE thing/person only.

Experience things!

How long were you married?


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

redacted


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

applelemon said:


> I thought that was what a real marriage was, boy... How wrong I was.


Live & learn, baby!

Never settle!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My advice... Think of some activities you can try that you can actually connect while doing. You know, where you can talk without sounding like an obscene phone call.  Or do the coffee/drink after thing.

Oh, and I'm a guy. I'd be fine if a woman suggested we do an activity together. Flattered, even. But you might also try to subtly get him to suggest the next activity.

C


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

redacted


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Apple - go with your gut feeling.
If your gut says that this chap might have an 'odd' streak in him, but you kinda like what you are seeing, then just go with the flow..let nature take its course.... 
However, if ALL you want is a buddy, then let him know...so that atleast he knows its not going to go any further!....and he doesn't go to kiss you and you turn away....! = OUCH!


----------

